# Larry Connor Queen rearing course



## NeilV

Okiequeenbee and Bullseye, care to join us????


----------



## Doorman

There is a course description on our website neoba.org


----------



## Doorman

Dr. Connor is scheduling three-day workshops over one weekend. Starting Friday afternoon and ending Sunday afternoon, this program will include extensive field and lecture experiences, data collection, grafting, mating nucleus production and more. The core of the course is based on the starter-finisher system using grafting methods. The concept of introducing 48-hr queen cells into mating nucs will be demonstrated. There will be approximately 16 to 18 hours of field and lecture instruction with heavy emphasis on individual observations, data collection and personal growth. Simple yet effective selection criteria are presented for those who seek to select bee strains or families. Small teams of beekeepers will be instructed, supervised and evaluated on a series of activities. Dr. Connor’s goal is that each beekeeper experiences success in producing and proper preparation for queen mating. With a smaller group size, frequent reviews and reinforcement is presented in a relaxed environment. 
Participant evaluations of this system were overwhelmingly positive in 2008. One experienced queen producer said he learned more in the course than he had ever learned in decades of attending beekeeping training meetings. 
REGISTRATION FEE OF $180 INCLUDES A NEW BOOK BY DR. CONNOR, MATERIALS AND SUPPLIES. 
Dr. Connor is a nationally known author and expert on queen breeding. You have probably read his regular articles in Bee Culture and American Bee Journal. He is the author of Increase Essentials, and Bee Sex Essentials. Dr. Connor also ran the “Starline” and “Midnite” hybrid queen programs for dadant for many years.


----------



## NeilV

*We've still got plenty of room*

Anybody who is in or near Tulsa, OK and who either raises queens or is interested in doing so or just wants to learn should come to this event. Please PM if you have any questions or interest.

Neil


----------

